# Best place to fish for lookdowns/moonfish?



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey my friend and I used to fish for lookdowns a long time ago in central fl and now we want to find an easy spot to fish for them around here. Does anybody know of any good spots to fish for lookdowns? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

catch them all the time out here on the ICW...live shrimp, docks...good luck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Outside perimeter of dock lights with small "crappie" style jigs, small flies or small live shrimp. Just in case I didn't mention it, smaller stuff will work better on them around here


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input, what rig do you guys suggest to fish for them with when using live shrimp?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Sometimes catch them on sabikis at the gulf pier. Do you eat them or are you putting them in an aquarium?


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

We usually eat them panfried, but if it's really small my friend sometimes puts them in his fish tank.


----------

